# Hell Fire caves 17-7-15



## Newage (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi All

Its the first time I`v been to this place and its quite amazing, I was on a Subbrit trip to High Wycombe to visit another location so after that a few of us decided to pop over to West Wycombe and have a look around the caves.

There are all sorts of stories about the caves, from Chalk quarry to supply local road and house building to debauched parties all the way to devil worship.

All I know was that it`s £6 to get in and you can take as much camera gear as you can carry, sweet.
The caves are much longer than you think.

On with a few pictures........ 

This is a plan of the caves.






Looking down the main entrance passage.





The caves slope down from the entrance all the way to the far end.





After a good old walk you get to the Banqueting hall, which when you see it for the first time is quite amazing.





On the wall is this little beauty.





Well that`s enough art for one day, lets get back to tunnel goodness.
















Well there you go, not bad for £6, so get yourself down there.
There are more pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to :-https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157656023348981
for more tunnel/cave goodness.

All comments are most welcome.
Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks good! Well worth a visit, you got some nice shots there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 18, 2015)

Great set of tunnels,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 18, 2015)

I like that. I did go here last Oct but never got in due to how long the Q's were! Will have to go on a weekday I think lol. Cheers


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 18, 2015)

Very nice too,haven,t been there since I was a kid back in the 50s,used to be filled with all sorts of mannequins with demonic robes and stuff,looks a lot better empty.Youy never get a real sense of how deep you go but apparently it's
over 300 foot down to the very bottom.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice photography. In the banqueting hall the table on the right was that the banqueting table?


----------



## Newage (Jul 19, 2015)

The place is available for parties, filming etc.

Cheers newage


----------



## krela (Jul 19, 2015)

It's a very interesting story the whole hellfire club thing.


----------



## dobbo79 (Jul 19, 2015)

i remember watching this on Most Haunted..i know Im sad but I find paranormal interesting lol. 
Great pics


----------



## losttom (Jul 29, 2015)

Not been here for years. Forgot how good it was. Thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jul 29, 2015)

Cheers for that, it's a place on my list to do sometime


----------

